

Ask HN: Could you critique my resume? - dookahku

I&#x27;m curious to know what others think of my resume, and what they might hire me for. I&#x27;m always looking for any help. :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1B3oNUVJ6m1i5X0crSdtpDkWF7KxcHNmHlatH4noYTro&#x2F;pub
======
lturner21
I think you have great information in here! However as far as layout, I think
it could be improved. Maybe try one of these free resume templates:
[http://free.jobscan.co/20-best-ats-resume-examples-
in-2015/](http://free.jobscan.co/20-best-ats-resume-examples-in-2015/) I
always recommend them because they are "ATS (Applicant Tracking System)
Friendly" or compatible which means they are easily read by the screening
systems 90% of companies use to weed out applicants!

